# Battlefield 3-Beta: Caspian Border-Server heruntergefahren - Tests abgeschlossen



## SebastianThoeing (30. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3-Beta: Caspian Border-Server heruntergefahren - Tests abgeschlossen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3-Beta: Caspian Border-Server heruntergefahren - Tests abgeschlossen


----------



## danthe (30. September 2011)

:/
Konnte nicht ein einziges Mal spielen, weil die Server alle voll waren. Warum gabs denn auch nur ~25 für die gesamte Welt?


----------



## baummonster (30. September 2011)

Mini-Test oder Marketing-Maßnahme? Man weiß es nicht...


----------



## Nerod (30. September 2011)

Kann mich da nur anschließen. erst wartet man ewig das man nen Key bekommt und dann kommt ma nicht mal auf die server drauf, weil alles voll ist. Ganz tolles Kino. ^^


----------



## SebastianThoeing (30. September 2011)

Man muss dazu sagen, dass Caspian Border lediglich für Backend-Tests gedacht war. Es war eigentlich nicht geplant, die Passwörter öffentlich zu machen. Hat Dice nur gemacht, weil so viele User drum gebeten haben. Und: es sind ja nur noch knapp 27 Tage bis zum Release 

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## wickedinsane (30. September 2011)

So langsam verliere ich meine guten Manieren gegenüber EA und DICE, das was hier mit der einst so hervorragenden Battlefield Marke getrieben wird ist unter aller Sau!!!!
Die Beta ist wortwörtlich FÜR DEN ARSCH!!!


----------



## Nick1313 (30. September 2011)

wickedinsane schrieb:


> So langsam verliere ich meine guten Manieren gegenüber EA und DICE, das was hier mit der einst so hervorragenden Battlefield Marke getrieben wird ist unter aller Sau!!!!
> Die Beta ist wortwörtlich FÜR DEN ARSCH!!!


 
Mein Gott, man kann sich auch echt anstellen ..


----------



## stawacz (30. September 2011)

also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das mir die maps recht gut gefallen,,alle beide,,,nur caspian border lief irgendwie nich ganz flüssig,vieleicht lags auch einfach an der menge der spieler,,,metro hingegen läuft super flüssig alles auf hoch und texturen auf ultra,,ich finds schade das die server schon geschlossen wurden,hätte gern heut abend mit freunden nochmal getestet


----------



## SebastianThoeing (30. September 2011)

wickedinsane schrieb:


> So langsam verliere ich meine guten Manieren gegenüber EA und DICE, das was hier mit der einst so hervorragenden Battlefield Marke getrieben wird ist unter aller Sau!!!!
> Die Beta ist wortwörtlich FÜR DEN ARSCH!!!


 
Guter Mann, die Beta ist kein Muss. Und du hast nicht dafür gezahlt. Sieh es als Großzügigkeit, dass EA dich jetzt schon spielen lässt. Sie hätten dir auch gar keinen Key geben müssen. Also bitte. So manches Geflame (Origin-Store, Altersverifikation...) kann ich gut nachvollziehen, aber dieses nicht.


----------



## Khaos (30. September 2011)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Guter Mann, die Beta ist kein Muss. Und du hast nicht dafür gezahlt. Sieh es als Großzügigkeit, dass EA dich jetzt schon spielen lässt. Sie hätten dir auch gar keinen Key geben müssen. Also bitte. So manches Geflame (Origin-Store, Altersverifikation...) kann ich gut nachvollziehen, aber dieses nicht.


 
So sieht´s aus!


----------



## Twyki (30. September 2011)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Guter Mann, die Beta ist kein Muss. Und du hast nicht dafür gezahlt. Sieh es als Großzügigkeit, dass EA dich jetzt schon spielen lässt. Sie hätten dir auch gar keinen Key geben müssen. Also bitte. So manches Geflame (Origin-Store, Altersverifikation...) kann ich gut nachvollziehen, aber dieses nicht.


 like it , +1 was auch immer ihr wollt


----------



## Zapman2010 (30. September 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das mir die maps recht gut gefallen,,alle beide,,,nur caspian border lief irgendwie nich ganz flüssig,vieleicht lags auch einfach an der menge der spieler,,,metro hingegen läuft super flüssig alles auf hoch und texturen auf ultra,,ich finds schade das die server schon geschlossen wurden,hätte gern heut abend mit freunden nochmal getestet



Ich hatte nur Lags auf Metro, egal auf welchen Server ich war, also welche Region. Aber ich schaue gleich nochmal rein, macht sogar mit Lags noch massig fun


----------



## Neeext (30. September 2011)

Klar wenn man die Wahrheit sagt wird man natürlich wieder als negativer Mensch eingestuft... also leute auch wenn ihr BF3 bzw die Beta jetzt misslungen findet dankt EA für seine Großzügigkeit


----------



## stawacz (30. September 2011)

Zapman2010 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur Lags auf Metro, egal auf welchen Server ich war, also welche Region. Aber ich schaue gleich nochmal rein, macht sogar mit Lags noch massig fun


 

jep fun machts auf jedenfall,,,,achte mal drauf das du beim serverbrowser bei europa n haken rein machst,,das war bei BC schon so,,da is der ping am besten,,hatte mit lags eigentlich garkeine probleme


----------



## PsyMagician (30. September 2011)

Die Beta ist kein Muss, das ist richtig. Aber wäre es nicht schlau von EA/Dice, die Map zu zeigen, welche dem BF feeling am ehesten entspricht? So wie ich das mitbekommen hab ist dieser Rush Modus doch eher n CoD/MoH Abklatsch und repräsentiert nicht wirklich das, was Battlefield ausmacht, nähmlich den Eroberungsmodus.

Ich sehe so eine Beta auch als ne art (unfertige) Demo. Wenn ich das Game nun testen will und mir ein Bild davon machen will, ob das Game (in dem von mir bevorzugten Modus) überhaupt läuft, dann hilft mir diese Beta mit nur einer (kleinen) Map die gerade mal einen Bruchteil des Games repräsentiert, herzlich wenig.

Vielleicht hats auch performancetechnische Gründe, das Caspian Border wieder draussen ist. Operation Metro scheint ja um einiges flüssiger zu laufen bei den meisten. Womöglich hat EA schiss, daß dies einge Kunden abschrecken könnte.


----------



## stawacz (30. September 2011)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> Die Beta ist kein Muss, das ist richtig. Aber wäre es nicht schlau von EA/Dice, die Map zu zeigen, welche dem BF feeling am ehesten entspricht? So wie ich das mitbekommen hab ist dieser Rush Modus doch eher n CoD/MoH Abklatsch und repräsentiert nicht wirklich das, was Battlefield ausmacht, nähmlich den Eroberungsmodus.
> 
> Ich sehe so eine Beta auch als ne art (unfertige) Demo. Wenn ich das Game nun testen will und mir ein Bild davon machen will, ob das Game (in dem von mir bevorzugten Modus) überhaupt läuft, dann hilft mir diese Beta mit nur einer (kleinen) Map die gerade mal einen Bruchteil des Games repräsentiert, herzlich wenig.
> 
> Vielleicht hats auch performancetechnische Gründe, das Caspian Border wieder draussen ist. Operation Metro scheint ja um einiges flüssiger zu laufen bei den meisten. Womöglich hat EA schiss, daß dies einge Kunden abschrecken könnte.


 

vorhin hatte ich noch das vergnügen es auf einen border-server zu schaffen und da kommt auf jedenfall battlefieldfeeling auf,,die map is wirklich groß und mit ner menge an spots wo man sich austoben kann....

mal sehen ,denke mal das sie die auch nochmal aufmachen,so viele wie sich bisher darüber aufgeregt haben das sie nich drauf kamen..


----------



## cinos (30. September 2011)

Ein Bekannter sagte gestern, die hätten einfach nur Karkand als Beta Map nehmen sollen, das wäre der ultimative Burner gewesen. Recht hat er zumal diese Map nicht neu ist und somit Fehler/Bugs wesentlich weniger gewesen wären, wahrscheinlich ^^


----------



## Basshinzu (30. September 2011)

Beide Maps sind sehr geil. Freu mich schon auf alle anderen Maps.
Zur Performance: Bei Caspian und Metro sind die Frames eigentlich die gleichen. Hab alle Einstellungen aufs Höchste gesetzt und nie unter 32 Frames. Mit Graka übertakten sogar nie unter 42 Frames. Läuft jedenfalls sehr flüssig.


----------



## N7ghty (30. September 2011)

cinos schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter sagte gestern, die hätten einfach nur Karkand als Beta Map nehmen sollen, das wäre der ultimative Burner gewesen. Recht hat er zumal diese Map nicht neu ist und somit Fehler/Bugs wesentlich weniger gewesen wären, wahrscheinlich ^^


 Und der Sinn einer Beta ist es ja schließlich nicht, Fehler zu finden, sondern die Spielteile mit den wenigsten Fehlern zur Verfügung zu stellen, damit die Spieler das Spiel vorher erleben können.
Hallo? Gehts noch?


----------



## Mentor501 (30. September 2011)

Caspian Border hat mir eins bewiesen was OPMetro definitiv nicht konnte: Es wird ein Battlefield durch und durch!
Wie dem auch sei, auch Metro hat auf seine spezielle Art und Weise Spaß gemacht, es mit BC2 zu vergleichen verstehe ich Gameplaytechnisch aber überhaupt nicht, das Waffenfeeling etc. ist immernoch komplett anders als BC2.

Wie auch immer, wer Caspian Border gespielt hat und es immer noch als BC anstatt BF betitlet dem ist schlicht nicht zu helfen, das Spiel hat im Eroberungsmodus rein GAR NICHTS von BC, ich war offen gesagt sogar anfangs extrem überrascht, dass sie es im Handling tatsächlich gewagt haben einen solchen Schritt zu gehen, denn sowohl Vehikel als auch Waffenhandling sind sogar noch wesentlich "spezieller" als noch in BF2, ich freue mich wirklich, dass sie trotz dem eher Actionorientierten Massenmarkt so vorgehen und die Risiken nicht gescheut haben.

Ich freu mich auch schon Commo Rose und ein besseres Squad System im fertigen Spiel wiederzusehen.

Jetzt beschäftigt mich eig. nurnoch eine Frage: Wie nah am Original werden sie Gulf of Oman ansetzen!
Bei Strike at Karkand und Wake Island hat man ja bereits sehr einschneidende Veränderungen gesehen, meine Befürchtung ist leider, dass sie für Gulf of Oman den Flugzeugträger gestrichen haben, das wär ne Sauerei!


----------



## Mentor501 (30. September 2011)

cinos schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter sagte gestern, die hätten einfach nur Karkand als Beta Map nehmen sollen, das wäre der ultimative Burner gewesen. Recht hat er zumal diese Map nicht neu ist und somit Fehler/Bugs wesentlich weniger gewesen wären, wahrscheinlich ^^


 
Du und dein "Bekannter" (Schulfreund? ) haben ganz eindeutig den Sinn einer Beta missverstanden, zumal Karkand nichtmal für alle Verfügbar sein wird und als BetaMap somit eh kompletter Schwachsinn wäre, ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie genauso "neu" ist wie alle anderen, schließlich wurde die Map komplett neu zusammengebaut,...


----------



## solidus246 (30. September 2011)

Ich weiß, reinpassen tut das hier nicht wirklich aber es ist wichtig. Die BF3 Beta. Ist die jetzt frei zugänglich ? Habe meinen Perso verifizieren lassen, nur meckert der bei Origin wegen dem Download rum von wegen erst ab 23 Uhr Nachts. Weiß jemand Abhilfe ?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## cinos (30. September 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Und der Sinn einer Beta ist es ja schließlich nicht, Fehler zu finden, sondern die Spielteile mit den wenigsten Fehlern zur Verfügung zu stellen, damit die Spieler das Spiel vorher erleben können.
> Hallo? Gehts noch?


 
ja hast ja Recht. War aber auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint deßhalb das "^^" am Ende. Hätte mir trotzdem den Kommentar sparen sollen.


----------



## stawacz (30. September 2011)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, reinpassen tut das hier nicht wirklich aber es ist wichtig. Die BF3 Beta. Ist die jetzt frei zugänglich ? Habe meinen Perso verifizieren lassen, nur meckert der bei Origin wegen dem Download rum von wegen erst ab 23 Uhr Nachts. Weiß jemand Abhilfe ?
> 
> Danke im vorraus


 

du musst den key eingeben beim download ,den du bei der verifizierung bekommen hast


----------



## Schalkmund (30. September 2011)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Und: es sind ja nur noch knapp 27 Tage bis zum Release


 Wenn ich mir den derzeitigen Zustand der Beta so anschaue habe ich noch so "leichte" Zweifel dran das es wirklich schon in 27 Tagen fertig und vor allem Bugfrei ist. Hauptsache sie liefern ein sauberes Produkt ab auch wenn sie sich noch einen Monat mehr Zeit lassen sollten.


----------



## Fireball8 (30. September 2011)

A generic game error was reported, please try again. ( code: 1 ) 

Die meldung kommt plötzlich immer bei mir, kann nicht mehr zocken o.O
hab#s mir gestern über nen amerik. proxy geladen...Hoffe mir kann wer helfen!

MfG Fireball8


----------



## Bazillus (30. September 2011)

Dann viel Spaß mit eurem BFBC3 scheiss, wird stoniert!


----------



## PCBattlefield (30. September 2011)

DICE wird das schon schaffen.

@Bazillus Ist wahrscheinlich nen Bug von der Beta. Deaktiviere mal deine Firewall


----------



## Sirius89 (30. September 2011)

Bazillus schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß mit eurem BFBC3 scheiss, wird stoniert!


 

OOOOOHHHHHHH du armer.Weil du jetzt nicht mehr Caspian Border in der BETA spielen darfst hastes abbestellt?

Du tust mir aber leid.


----------



## PCBattlefield (30. September 2011)

@Bazillus BFBC3 HAHA DD
Guck erst einmal was du vorbestellt du bob!


----------



## Mentor501 (30. September 2011)

Bazillus schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß mit eurem BFBC3 scheiss, wird stoniert!


 
Lol Armutszeugniss: 1+



Sirius89 schrieb:


> OOOOOHHHHHHH du armer.Weil du jetzt nicht mehr Caspian Border in der BETA spielen darfst hastes abbestellt?
> 
> Du tust mir aber leid.


 
Der tut mir nicht leid, mir tut DICE leid die es mit solchen Idioten zu tun haben, die ein Spiel künstlich kaputt machen bzw. dessen Ruf.



PCBattlefield schrieb:


> @Bazillus BFBC3 HAHA DD
> Guck erst einmal was du vorbestellt du bob!


 
Er meinte mit BC3 wohl eher, dass es für ihn kein echtes Battlefield darstellt.
Wenn das allerdings sein ernst sein sollte, hat er in seinem Leben noch nie Battlefield (das echte) gespielt, einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Dreamlfall (30. September 2011)

omg aufeinmal alles BF hater hier. BF3 hat mit BC2 so gut wie gar nichts am hut!!! Ich will jetz nicht das wort cod lover in den mund nehmen aber es scheint mir als ob hier ein paar Kiddys mit ihrem so coolen und besseren cod angeben möchten. Tja aus meiner Sicht ist BF3 in allem Cod überlegen.(meine Meinung.......bitte keine riesen diskusion anfangen)


----------



## dickdurstig (30. September 2011)

spiel ist undynamisch hab mich drauf gefreut und das jetzt zu ner camperversammlung geworden

bin jetzt wieder unentsclossen
also wenn dice da nicht noch ordentlich rumschraubt wird das nichts mehr
eig schade und enttäuschend


----------



## JanTenner (30. September 2011)

OMG was für ein Schrott.... Origin und der externe Serverbrowser sind scheisse, Grafik ist echt mau, dafür läuft es laggy. Und die wollen das Spiel in einem Monat rausbringen? Das sollten sie sich echt gut überlegen. Bin zwar kein Freund von MW3, aber es wird wohl BF3 wegfegen. Was haben die sich dabei gedacht?


----------



## Der-Pokespieler (30. September 2011)

Kleine Frage: Wenn jemand meinem Platoon joinen will und ich eine Anfrage bekomme, wie kann ich die annehmen ohne ihn zuerst als Freund zu adden? Da steht nur Player Sowieso will dem Platoon beitreten.


----------



## Sirius89 (30. September 2011)

JanTenner schrieb:


> OMG was für ein Schrott.... Origin und der externe Serverbrowser sind scheisse, Grafik ist echt mau, dafür läuft es laggy. Und die wollen das Spiel in einem Monat rausbringen? Das sollten sie sich echt gut überlegen. Bin zwar kein Freund von MW3, aber es wird wohl BF3 wegfegen. Was haben die sich dabei gedacht?


 
Grafik is mau LMAO.

Ja dann geh doch MW3 zocken auf der 10 Jahre alten Engine.


----------



## solidus246 (30. September 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> du musst den key eingeben beim download ,den du bei der verifizierung bekommen hast



Gibt´s den per Email ?


----------



## stawacz (30. September 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> spiel ist undynamisch hab mich drauf gefreut und das jetzt zu ner camperversammlung geworden
> 
> bin jetzt wieder unentsclossen
> also wenn dice da nicht noch ordentlich rumschraubt wird das nichts mehr
> eig schade und enttäuschend


 

wie willst du am spielverhalten der spieler arbeiten?


----------



## Dreamlfall (30. September 2011)

JanTenner: "OMG was für ein Schrott.... Origin und der externe Serverbrowser sind scheisse, Grafik ist echt mau, dafür läuft es laggy."

Origin ist also obwohl es in der Beta ist scheiße? Alles klar, Externer Serverbrowser von dem man direkt in wenigen sekunden ins spiel kommt ist auch scheiße`? Alles klar,Es laggt weil tausende aufeinmal auf server joinen oder vielleicht dein pc zu schlecht ist? Alles klar....... ich wünsche dir viel spaß bei deim cod das schön über Steam läuft und Elite dir nebenbei das Geld aus der Tasche zieht hinzu kommt noch das alles laggt und erst in einem Monat spielbar ist (siehe cod 7) mit brachialer Action auf einem Fantasy Schlachtfeld(Schlachtfeld ist hier wohl das falsche Wort,eher: Laufgehege) und den zur weißglut bringenden Killstreaks gegen die man meist machtlos ist! Die zum erbrechende Grafik und Sound runden den schlummerkasten 8 Perfekt ab,und das Spiel ist somit perfekt für Kinder(mit ihren low end pc`s oder noch schlimmer Konsolen) die cool sein möchten und ihre Hacks anwerfen damit sie unrealistische Stats haben.

Kann mir mal jemand ein gutes Argument geben in dem steht das Cod in einem Ding besser ist als BF3???


----------



## solidus246 (30. September 2011)

Ohne Scheiß mal. Alle haben sich auf das game gefreut. Dann kommt die Beta die wie jeder andere auch noch Fehler beeinhaltet. Es gibt Camper, wie in jedem anderen Game auch. Und Caspian Border war nen Auslatungstest. Die Gamer konnten froh sein die Map spielen zu dürfen. Und man sollte ihnen auch noch danken, dass das beste noch kommt. Da muss man nicht rumjaulen wie ein kleines Kind. Hab das Game gerade bestellt und freue mich riesig drauf


----------



## IlllIIlllI (30. September 2011)

ich glaub DICE sind die einzigen die es bisher geschafft haben von der ALPHA bis zur BETA nochmal ne ganze ecke schlechter zu werden!
Ständig fällt man unter die Map und selbst 30 ping server laggen wie lutzi..
die hitbox is um 5 meter verschoben und man selbst fällt nach 3 schritten tod um ohne das irgendein schuss zu hören usw und caspian border war total unspielbar
dann noch battlelog das jedesmal "Error Message code 1" ausspuckt und nicht connecten will.. 

die Beta isn trauerspiel


----------



## Basshinzu (30. September 2011)

JanTenner schrieb:


> OMG was für ein Schrott.... Origin und der externe Serverbrowser sind scheisse, Grafik ist echt mau, dafür läuft es laggy. Und die wollen das Spiel in einem Monat rausbringen? Das sollten sie sich echt gut überlegen. Bin zwar kein Freund von MW3, aber es wird wohl BF3 wegfegen. Was haben die sich dabei gedacht?


 ich fürchte wir spielen zwei unterschiedliche spiele? 
ich bin in 20 sek in nem spiel drin, die grafik ist hammer. und das schon ohne directx11 (fehlt bei der beta)
alles in allem läuft es sehr flüssig, ich kann deine aussage es sei zu laggy nicht bestätigen.
du und viele andere wissen anscheinend nicht, was eine beta ist. Entwicklungsstadium (Software) – Wikipedia
hier kannst dus nachlesen. was hast du von der beta erwartet? dass jesus höchstpersönlich dir beim spielen zuschaut, weil selbst er es geil findet? 
neue engines bereiten halt probleme. das problem hat mw3(2,1) nicht.


----------



## Snowman93 (30. September 2011)

mein gott die grafik is so weils ne beta iss 
da kann man einfach nix dran rumschrauben in der beta

und noch mal eine beta ist dafür da um fehler zu finden zu melden und die dann beheben zulassen damits in der final nicht drin ist.
dice gibt euch doch nicht einfach so nen kostenloses spiel wo sie stunden von arbeit rein gesteckt haben , also wirklich denkt mal realistisch


----------



## TheCrow1989 (30. September 2011)

Angespielt für schlecht befunden, storniert und deinstalliert.Naja was solls kommen noch andre Spiele, die es verdienen gekauft zu werden camperfield und die spayware plattform kommen mir nicht mehr aufen Rechner !Aleine die tatsache das wenn man im offiziellen Battlefield3 Forum Bugs reportet, oder Origin kritisch hinterfragen wird man gleich von einer Horde Fanboys nieder getretten.Ganz erwachsen ..


----------



## jonnyxtreme (30. September 2011)

jeder soll sich kaufen was er will. dieses ich fahr nen "bmw" und du nur nen "fiat" geblubber is ja schlimm... 

das ne "beta" ned ganz rund läuft sollte auch bekannt sein. und ich denke das spiel wird richtig fett wenn es in 3 wochen rauskommt. 

ea hätte aber meiner meinung nach schon ein bisschen mehr server bereitstellen können denn sie wußten ja das es großen andrang hat, siehe vorbestellungen und moh-bf3-beta-versionen.

alles in allem hat man nen kleinen eindruck und man kann jetzt entscheiden ob mans will oder nicht...


----------



## Dreamlfall (30. September 2011)

IlllIIlllI: Hab ich mich nicht klar ausgedrückt wenn du Bf3 nicht gut findest dann geh dein Cod spielen genau wie TheCrow1989 der sich extra anmeldet um Bf3 nieder zu machen! 
Hört auf eure Meinung die keinen Mensch interresieren zu posten!

Naja Kinder verstehen halt schlecht!!!


----------



## solidus246 (30. September 2011)

So ein kindisches Verhalten. Keiner checkt, dass es ne B E T A ist !!! Black Ops lief ja auch super zu Anfang ! Und das war die Final. Nette Errinerung


----------



## X3niC (30. September 2011)

solidus246 schrieb:


> So ein kindisches Verhalten. Keiner checkt, dass es ne B E T A ist !!! Black Ops lief ja auch super zu Anfang ! Und das war die Final. Nette Errinerung



Blackops war ja wirklich eine Katastrophe....^^Das war unglaublich bei manchen läuft das Spiel heute noch nicht mal


----------



## Orthus (30. September 2011)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand ein gutes Argument geben in dem steht das Cod in einem Ding besser ist als BF3???


 
Hmm ja ich. Wenn man auf kurzweilige und rasante Action für zwischendurch aus is, fährt man mit CoD besser.
Ändert aber auch nix daran, dass BF3 besser ist.^^


----------



## Dreamlfall (30. September 2011)

solidus246 hat sowas von recht redet bitte keine spiele schlecht die nicht mal released wurden! Und hört auf Cod gut zu reden das bringt nichts ich weis nicht wen ihr beeindrucken wollt ich kauf mir sowieso nicht!


----------



## TheCrow1989 (30. September 2011)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> IlllIIlllI: Hab ich mich nicht klar ausgedrückt wenn du Bf3 nicht gut findest dann geh dein Cod spielen genau wie TheCrow1989 der sich extra anmeldet um Bf3 nieder zu machen!
> Hört auf eure Meinung die keinen Mensch interresieren zu posten!
> 
> Naja Kinder verstehen halt schlecht!!!



Und sie sollte wieder ins battlefield forum verschwinden da wir kritik genauso unterdrückt  wie sie es gerne hätten!


----------



## Darknomis806 (30. September 2011)

ist bei eurem download auchn virus dabei? :/


----------



## PCBattlefield (30. September 2011)

Wenn manche halt einen schlechten PC haben, sollen die bitte nicht die Beta dafür verantwortlich machen -.-


----------



## PCBattlefield (30. September 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> ist bei eurem download auchn virus dabei? :/


 
nope ;D


----------



## fonetica (30. September 2011)

die beta is ja auch 100% nich der aktuellste build kann mir gut vorstellen das die version die wir nun zum beta test bekommen haben der version die auf der gamescon spielbar war recht nah kommt. seit dem sind nu auch schon wieder fast 6 wochen ins land gegangen und die leude bei dice waren während der zeit bestimmt nicht in den ferien. da wird kräftig gearbeitet also locker bleiben bestimmt gibts zwar nen dicken release patch weil langsam muss die ganze geschichte ja auch mal ins presswerk aber die kriegen das schon hin! ich freu mich drauf *Hooha!*


----------



## Kerusame (30. September 2011)

please vote against battlelog http://bit.ly/nCrqDz


----------



## dickdurstig (30. September 2011)

blackops ist ne katatastrophe stimm ich dir zu 
der rush modus ist aber an cod angelehtn und hat wenig it urbf zu tun und so wies umgesetzt ist ist suboptimal
die kämpfe sind statisch und camper gibts ohne ende

2 dinge die bei cod besser sind 
1.camper werden sofort gekickt ohne wenn udn aber bei bf3 heissts des gehört ja zum spiel so ein schwachsinn
2.die kämpfe sind dynamischer die waffen sind ausbalancierter

hab mich bis zum start der beta kaum an mw3 intressiert aber so wie das gameplay aussieht naja activision hat noch die möglichkeit mich zu überzeugen

die grafik und so bockt mir ned, aber des gameplay hapert

ps ich kann mich dran erinnern wie auf der seite crysis2 fertig gemacht wurde weils unfertig sei, dabei lief die interne beta (4 monate vor release!) um meilen besser als das was bf3 uns hier bietet

prone muss entfernt werden definitv genauso wie es auch in mw3 nicht drin sein darf

nur weil man nicht zurechkommt mit schnellerem gameplay sollte man nicht die anderen leute dissen zumal du dich hier als einziger fanboy darstellst dreamfall als bf3 fanboy

ich fabrizier bei mw2 auch killstreaks um die 10 aber des kann auch jder andere wenn er siene reflexe trainiert, da das spiel absolut ausbalanciert ist

bf3 fehlt es kompeltt an waffenbalance


----------



## Orthus (30. September 2011)

Ich raffs nicht...warum war/ist Black Ops ne Katastrophe? Ich hab schon über 400 Stunden in den MP reingesteckt und es macht noch immer Spaß...
Auch wenn mir Battlefield besser gefällt...das muss man ja immer dazusagen um nicht von den Ultra-Fanboys plattgewalzt zu werden.


----------



## PCBattlefield (30. September 2011)

Die Beta macht einfach sau viel fun ;D


----------



## Der-Pokespieler (30. September 2011)

Wo sind denn die Waffen nicht balanced?


----------



## Datamind (30. September 2011)

Das lustige ist, hier reden zig User in guter Hoffnung von nem Release patch bzw. einer völlig anderen Finalversion von BF3.

Wer soll die Version eigentlich testen wenn das Spiel rauskommt und dann plötzlich nichts mehr mit der Beta zu tun hat?

Genau, das seid ihr, heisst genau BETA 2 tester, weil die angeblichen Neuerungen sind bis dato noch gar nicht getestet worden. Soll heissen, man kann gar nicht kalkulieren (falls Neuerungen/bugfixes kommen) ob die dann auch gescheit laufen...

Hat mal jemand daran gedacht, oder hören hier nur noch die User auf das geschwafel von EA? Ich finde ja gut das es Menschen gibt die positiv in die Richtung denken, aber manchmal komme ich mir vor als wenn ich mich hier unter EA gesteuerten Marionetten befinde.


----------



## dickdurstig (30. September 2011)

stimme datamind da zu ea hats bisher gescahfft jedes spiel zu verhunzen
warum soll bei bf3 anders sein?

zu den waffen es kann nicht sein dass die scar das 3-4 fache an schaden macht als die m4 zumal das ding extra als nachfolger entwickelt wurde und sich von der m4 unterscheidet in genauigkeit (klein wenig genauer) und wartungsfreiheit

das stärkere waffen freigeschaltet werden schön und gut aber wenn ich an die p2000 und die scar denke haben wenn es fulllevelspieler gibt neueinsteiger keine chance
absolut flopp das macht leider gottes mw3 besser ihr könnts hassen wie ihr wollt


----------



## dickdurstig (30. September 2011)

bin kein hellseher hab cod gemeint


----------



## fonetica (30. September 2011)

wenn jmd. ahnung hat von bf3, mit all seinen schwächen und fehlern, dann sind das die leute bei dice alles was nun an fehlern gefunden wird wissen die guten leute selbst von ihren internen tests schon längst. bei der öffentlichen beta geht es viel mehr darum wie sich front- und backend unter auslastung verhalten, dem interessierten spieler nen ungefähren eindruck vom spiel zu verschaffen und erfahrungen, usermeinungen mit dem battlelog zu sammeln. an glitches, flackernden texturen, waffenbalancing wird bestimmt nich erst ab dem 11ten (14tage vor release) gearbeitet das sind dinge die bestimmt schon bereits auf den weg gebracht wurden verbessert zu werden


----------



## Mentor501 (30. September 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> stimme datamind da zu ea hats bisher gescahfft jedes spiel zu verhunzen
> warum soll bei bf3 anders sein?
> 
> zu den waffen es kann nicht sein dass die scar das 3-4 fache an schaden macht als die m4 zumal das ding extra als nachfolger entwickelt wurde und sich von der m4 unterscheidet in genauigkeit (klein wenig genauer) und wartungsfreiheit
> ...


 
Ihr immer mit eurem EA...
Der Beta nach zu schließen hat EA sicher NICHT viel mitspracherecht gehabt, zumal bereits BF2 von EA war.
Ich kann genauso gut sagen das Activision bisher alle Spiele verhunzt hat...


----------



## Comp4ny (30. September 2011)

Finde es Schade das ich nicht Border testen konnte... ständig gab es Fehlermeldungen, sodass man nicht Joinen konnte...


----------



## Skaty12 (30. September 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Das lustige ist, hier reden zig User in guter Hoffnung von nem Release patch bzw. einer völlig anderen Finalversion von BF3.
> 
> Wer soll die Version eigentlich testen wenn das Spiel rauskommt und dann plötzlich nichts mehr mit der Beta zu tun hat?
> 
> ...


 Nicht EA hat von dem Day-1 Patch geredet, sondern DICE, und in die kann man immernoch vertrauen haben. Die werden damit ja auch nicht erst anfangen, wenn die BETA zuende ist, sondern sobald das erste Feedback da ist, bzw. haben die ja schon selber Ahnung von ihren internen Tests und dessen Fehler. An der Serverüberlastung müssen und können sie nicht viel ändern, da nicht jeder, der die Open BETA spielt auch das Spiel kaufen wird. Von daher wird es sein wie bei Bad Company 2, zum Release macht es selbst mit Bugs einen heiden Spaß und wird über die Wochen immer und immer besser. Mir macht die BETA von Battlefield 3 auch mit den ganzen Bugs Spaß, d.h. es kann nur besser werden zum Release.

MfG


----------



## Nooz (30. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Also ich hatte keine probleme mit laggs (16,4mbit leitung) oder fps einbrüchen.weder auf Caspian Border noch OP Metro. es ist alles auf ultra ausser dieses anti dingens .. wisst eh was ich meine, kantenglättung . das steht nur auf 1.

ich war relativ überrascht das es wirklich so gut läuft, vorallem mit meiner Grafikkarte.

mein FAZIT der beta:

Man merkt das noch einige sachen buggy sind, grafikfehler usw. was solls, dafür ist es ne beta und nicht die final!!
Ich finds auch schade das EA o. DICE die map Caspian Border nicht so freigegeben hat.. gut da waren auch genug grafik fehler, aber was solls?
Es ja nunmal ne beta!
So arg fande ich die bugs nun auch wieder ned, man konnte super spielen.
Im großen und ganzen mein Game of the Year!

mein system:

AMD Phenom II x4 965 Black 
Gainward GTX 550 <<< -.- aber läuft und reicht
Kingston 8GB Ram 
Modit 600watt Netzteil


----------



## Datamind (30. September 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Nicht EA hat von dem Day-1 Patch geredet, sondern DICE, und in die kann man immernoch vertrauen haben. Die werden damit ja auch nicht erst anfangen, wenn die BETA zuende ist, sondern sobald das erste Feedback da ist, bzw. haben die ja schon selber Ahnung von ihren internen Tests und dessen Fehler. An der Serverüberlastung müssen und können sie nicht viel ändern, da nicht jeder, der die Open BETA spielt auch das Spiel kaufen wird. Von daher wird es sein wie bei Bad Company 2, zum Release macht es selbst mit Bugs einen heiden Spaß und wird über die Wochen immer und immer besser. Mir macht die BETA von Battlefield 3 auch mit den ganzen Bugs Spaß, d.h. es kann nur besser werden zum Release.
> 
> MfG



Man kann verstehen das die Server für die Beta nur knapp demensioniert wurden, wäre auch was ganz neues wenn EA den Usern ne ganze Serverfarm zur Verfügung stellen würden. Man muss ja mitlerweile nicht nur BF3 als Fehlerquelle einplanen und pflegen, sondern zusätzlich Origin und Battlelog pushen. 

Dice "könnte" man vertrauen, wenn da nicht EA mit ihren Marketingstrategien und Kundengängelungen im Weg stehen würde. Ich kann mir vorstellen das die Programmierer des Spiels niemals ORIGIN als Plattform gewählt hätten. Das Spiel wird durch solche "kundenfreundlichen" Maßnahmen gewiss nicht besser...  EA gibt den Takt an und die Entwicklerstudios haben sich danach zu richten. Als Beispiel fällt mir gerade Westwood Studios ein, die haben geniale Spiele gemacht bis EA sie aufgefressen hat. 

Wer hoch fliegt, der fällt tief... EA hat die Messlatte IMHO zu hoch angesetzt, ich weiss nicht ob sie die Geschichte noch im Griff haben. Wenn man bedenkt das laut Werbeaussagen der letzten Monate BF3 der beste Shooter ist der jemals entwickelt wurde, sollte man dem schon gerecht werden bevor die ganze Sache lächerlich wird...


Aber ich freue mich für dich das dir das Spiel bis dato gefällt und Spass macht... das ist ja die Hauptsache beim zocken, hoffentlich bleibt es so und nimmt nicht den Weg wie z.B. Bad Company 2 wo man noch mit angezogener Handbremse fährt.

Ich hoffe du zockst schwer für mich mit, ich tendiere dazu es nicht zu kaufen... obwohl es mich reizen würde da mal richtig aufzuräumen. In BF3 gibts bestimmt wieder viele noobs die sich gerne mit mir anlegen würden... aber mir persönlich ist das game zu träge, bei BC2 kam ich kaum ins schwitzen, bin da reaktionsschnellere Shooter gewohnt... das soll nicht prollig klingen, meine Stats können sich sehen lassen *g*


* Holy_Strike - BFBC2 Stats*


----------



## E-K0 (30. September 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Man kann verstehen das die Server für die Beta nur knapp demensioniert wurden, wäre auch was ganz neues wenn EA den Usern ne ganze Serverfarm zur Verfügung stellen würden. Man muss ja mitlerweile nicht nur BF3 als Fehlerquelle einplanen und pflegen, sondern zusätzlich Origin und Battlelog pushen.
> 
> Dice "könnte" man vertrauen, wenn da nicht EA mit ihren Marketingstrategien und Kundengängelungen im Weg stehen würde. Ich kann mir vorstellen das die Programmierer des Spiels niemals ORIGIN als Plattform gewählt hätten. Das Spiel wird durch solche "kundenfreundlichen" Maßnahmen gewiss nicht besser...  EA gibt den Takt an und die Entwicklerstudios haben sich danach zu richten. Als Beispiel fällt mir gerade Westwood Studios ein, die haben geniale Spiele gemacht bis EA sie aufgefressen hat.
> 
> ...


 
leider wahr, ea bekommt alles platt, man schaue wo die starken marken wie c&c und nfs sind
dann amchen die die studios dicht, dabei können die Entwickler nicht mal wirklich was daran, und somit hat ea wieder mal aus eigener gier ein spiel zerstört, ein studio platt gemacht und 100te haben ihren job verloren


----------



## Datamind (30. September 2011)

E-K0 schrieb:


> leider wahr, ea bekommt alles platt, man schaue wo die starken marken wie c&c und nfs sind
> dann amchen die die studios dicht, dabei können die Entwickler nicht mal wirklich was daran, und somit hat ea wieder mal aus eigener gier ein spiel zerstört, ein studio platt gemacht und 100te haben ihren job verloren



Traurig aber wahr, wenn Geld und Gier die Sinne vernebeln... in dieser Konsum- und Weckwerfgesellschaft sollte man daher etwas bedachter an die Sache herangehen. Gerade wenn ein Hype entsteht und manche Kunden an der Ladentheke ihr Gehirn abgeben freut sich der Grosskonzern.

Man kann alle Menschen beneiden, die sich gegen solche Machenschaften auflehnen und versuchen positive Dinge für den einzelnen "Verbraucher" und nicht für den Konzern durchzusetzen...


Da fällt mir ein gutes Video ein, sehr sehenswert, aber leider auch erschütternt wenn man sieht an was für einem Abgrund wir Leben... 

Soviel zum Thema geplante Obsoleszenz!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI798T2tRrQ[/QUOTE]


----------



## E-K0 (30. September 2011)

ehhm:
Wie Angekündigt sind die Caspian Boarder Server heute abgeschaltet worden. Hintergrund für die Aktion ist das die Server nach einem Engine Update für die Beta offen gelegt werden, somit wird künftig kein Passwort für Caspian Boarder benötigt, ebenfalls werden in den nächsten 24 Std " Back to Karkant Server eröffnet die allerdings nur über Passwort erreichbar sind. Wir von Just4Fear geben das Passwort via PM bekannt für unsere Member und Friends. Also meldet euch an und schaut in euren Postkasten, Pw wird alle 12Std geändert.Bitte beachten das wir händisch euren Account freigeben in der Regel 1-2 Std 

http://www.just4fear.org/


was den nun?


----------



## Restless27 (1. Oktober 2011)

Bazillus schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß mit eurem BFBC3 scheiss, wird stoniert!




Na Gott sei dank stornierst du und andere Jungs von Deiner Sorte! Das Gejammer haben wir dann schon mal weniger im fertigen Spiel! Ich kanns echt nicht mehr höhren/lesen! Wenn es jetzt nämlich "bloß" ein "Grafikupdate " von BF2 geworden wäre, wär es genau so falsch und besch*** in euren Augen, weil dann das Neue und die Inovastion gefehlt hätten. Undankbares Volk! So das hat mal gut getan und war nötig. Steinigt mich wenn ihr wollt!


----------



## Datamind (1. Oktober 2011)

Restless27 schrieb:


> Na Gott sei dank stornierst du und andere Jungs von Deiner Sorte! Das Gejammer haben wir dann schon mal weniger im fertigen Spiel! Ich kanns echt nicht mehr höhren/lesen! Wenn es jetzt nämlich "bloß" ein "Grafikupdate " von BF2 geworden wäre, wär es genau so falsch und besch*** in euren Augen, weil dann das Neue und die Inovastion gefehlt hätten. Undankbares Volk! So das hat mal gut getan und war nötig. Steinigt mich wenn ihr wollt!



Ich nehme mal an manche User sind verwirrt/enttäuscht weil EA/Dice das Produkt zu hoch gelobt hat und einiges ausgeblieben ist... kann den Frust verstehen, schließlich sollte das der beste Shooter im ganzen Universum werden *SCNR* mit ORIGIN will ich jetzt nicht anfangen, kurz gesagt kann mit diesem Dienst gar keine Shooter Krone geholt werden, ausser vielleicht eine Kundengängelungskrone...

Mit deiner Aussage bist du aber keinen deut besser. Die User die du mit deinem Kommentar ansprechen willst, laden ihren Frust bei EA/DICE ab und du lädst deinen überkompensierten Frust (Fanboy???) an den besagten Usern ab. Von sachlicher Kritik ganz zu schweigen.

Ich will dich nicht steinigen, eventuell will ich dir nur eine etwas tolerantere Sichtweise nahelegen.


----------



## Kwengie (1. Oktober 2011)

mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn MW3 im besagten Shooterstreit die Nase vorn haben wird und das wünsche ich dem Konkurrenten auch, nachdem, was Dice wieder abgeliefert hat.
Ich selbst bin über die Nur-Rush-Map enttäuscht, wobei doch das Herzstück der Conquest ist.
... aber nein, Dice weiß es nur gut, wie man es sich in der Community verscherzen kann.

Bei Battlefield interessiert mich weder der Singleplayer, noch der Rush-Modus oder geschweige denn Team-Deathmatch. Demzufolge sollte man auch den uralten Modus präsentieren und nicht, womit man sich mit Battlefield nicht identifizieren kann.
Rush ist für mich wie ein neues Game...


----------



## Olsen84 (1. Oktober 2011)

Also manchen kann man hier echt nicht zuhören... Da gibt es eine Open-Beta, in welcher ein jeder die Möglichkeit hat, gefundene Fehler ganz offiziell an DICE zu melden und letztlich dabei zu helfen, ein Produkt zu entwickeln, welches auf die Kundschaft abgestimmt bzw von Fehlern bereinigt ist.... und was bekommen sie als Antworten? "Äh, ich bin in meinen Gefühlen verletzt, weil ich den falschen Modus spielen muss." Ihr habt doch echt nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.


----------



## xtrottelx (1. Oktober 2011)

**
Olsen84:
 Da gibt es eine Open-Beta, in welcher ein jeder die Möglichkeit hat, gefundene Fehler ganz offiziell an DICE zu melden und letztlich dabei zu helfen, ein Produkt zu entwickeln, welches auf die Kundschaft abgestimmt bzw von Fehlern bereinigt ist**

Sign!!!


----------



## Kwengie (1. Oktober 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Also manchen kann man hier echt nicht zuhören... Da gibt es eine Open-Beta, in welcher ein jeder die Möglichkeit hat, gefundene Fehler ganz offiziell an DICE zu melden und letztlich dabei zu helfen, ein Produkt zu entwickeln, welches auf die Kundschaft abgestimmt bzw von Fehlern bereinigt ist.... und was bekommen sie als Antworten? "Äh, ich bin in meinen Gefühlen verletzt, weil ich den falschen Modus spielen muss." Ihr habt doch echt nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.


 
Hallo geht noch???
Was kann man in dem knapp einen Monat noch alles fixen, wenn ich mir die Fehlerberichte diverser Spieler anschaue???
Die Beta ist eher gesagt eine Alpha #2 und Fehler, wie der Versinkbug, sind in dieser nicht aufgetaucht.

Da hat die Demo Map zu Battlefield 2, die ebenfalls einen Monat vor Release rauskam, einen runderen Eindruck gemacht.


----------



## Olsen84 (1. Oktober 2011)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Hallo geht noch???
> Was kann man in dem knapp einen Monat noch alles fixen, wenn ich mir die Fehlerberichte diverser Spieler anschaue???
> Die Beta ist eher gesagt eine Alpha #2 und Fehler, wie der Versinkbug, sind in dieser nicht aufgetaucht.
> 
> Da hat die Demo Map zu Battlefield 2, die ebenfalls einen Monat vor Release rauskam, einen runderen Eindruck gemacht.


 
Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass die Beta fehlerfrei läuft. Ich habe hinterfragt, was sich einige Leute darunter vorstellen. Eine Beta ist weder ein Muss, noch dazu gedacht, die Vorlieben der Spieler ausnahmslos zu erfüllen. Sie hat den Hintergrund, Fehler ausfindig zu machen. Dass eine Beta kommt und diese auch noch für jeden frei zugänglich ist, ist ein absolutes Geschenk seitens DICE. Aber so ist das heutzutage. Gibt man den kleinen Finger, wird immer die ganze Hand genommen. Das ist einfach nur noch traurig...


----------



## Datamind (1. Oktober 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass die Beta fehlerfrei läuft. Ich habe hinterfragt, was sich einige Leute darunter vorstellen. Eine Beta ist weder ein Muss, noch dazu gedacht, die Vorlieben der Spieler ausnahmslos zu erfüllen. Sie hat den Hintergrund, Fehler ausfindig zu machen. Dass eine Beta kommt und diese auch noch für jeden frei zugänglich ist, ist ein absolutes Geschenk seitens DICE. Aber so ist das heutzutage. Gibt man den kleinen Finger, wird immer die ganze Hand genommen. Das ist einfach nur noch traurig...



Andererseits kann DICE sich bei den vielen Usern bedanken, die nämlich durch so eine "BETA" ihr noch lange nicht fertiges Produkt helfen weiterzuentwickeln...  was würde wohl passieren wenn bei so einem komplexen game keine beta Version seitens Hersteller gibt?

Um mal klar zu stellen wer hier meiner Meinung nach wem hilft. Die vielen User helfen in der Beta dem Hersteller Fehler zu beseitigen und dafür soll man als User noch dankbar sein. Wenn hier einer dankbar sein müsste dann der Hersteller... die wollen uns ein Produkt für teuer Geld verkaufen, dann soll es auch das Geld Wert sein. Vielleicht solltet ihr aus dankbarkeit demnächst mal teurere Spielepreise aufgetischt bekommen, vielleicht ändert sich dann was an eurer blinden Einstellung.



Ach ja und vielen DANK auch noch für dieses tolle ORIGIN    *sarkasmus*


----------



## Olsen84 (1. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Andererseits kann DICE sich bei den vielen Usern bedanken, die nämlich durch so eine "BETA" ihr noch lange nicht fertiges Produkt helfen weiterzuentwickeln...  was würde wohl passieren wenn bei so einem komplexen game keine beta Version seitens Hersteller gibt?
> 
> Um mal klar zu stellen wer hier meiner Meinung nach wem hilft. Die vielen User helfen in der Beta dem Hersteller Fehler zu beseitigen und dafür soll man als User noch dankbar sein. Wenn hier einer dankbar sein müsste dann der Hersteller... die wollen uns ein Produkt für teuer Geld verkaufen, dann soll es auch das Geld Wert sein. Vielleicht solltet ihr aus dankbarkeit demnächst mal teurere Spielepreise aufgetischt bekommen, vielleicht ändert sich dann was an eurer blinden Einstellung.
> 
> ...


 
Da wäscht sicherlich eine Hand die andere. 

a) die Spieler wollen ein tolles Produkt
b) die Spieleschmiede will Geld für ihre Arbeit

Was bleibt? Die Beta hilft gegen Fehler, bietet einen Vorgeschmack auf mehr und lässt gleichzeitig genügend Spielraum, im Endprodukt neues kennen zu lernen. Theoretisch müsste hier auch niemand irgendetwas machen. Dann gäbe es a) weniger Zocker und b) mehr Arbeitslose... Was passieren würde, wenn es keine BETA gäbe und das Spiel verbuggt wäre? Es würde trotzdem ein Großteil kaufen. Beispiele gibt es hierfür zur Genüge.

Und zum Thema teurere Spielpreise (auch wenn ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum diese Aussage jetzt auf den Tisch musste): Dann wird das Spiel nicht gekauft. Ende der Geschichte. Es ist noch immer die Entscheidung eines jeden von uns, ob wir uns die Software zulegen oder eben nicht. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich hier jemand gezwungen fühlen muss, Battlefield 3 zu kaufen. Wem irgendetwas nicht passt, der darf sich sein Geld gerne sparen. Der einzige Grund, warum man sich unbedingt aufregen muss, dass es Bedingungen zu einem Spiel gibt, die man nicht akzeptieren will, ist doch die eigene Geilheit auf das Spiel selbst. Hier liegt aber der Fehler beim Konsumenten, nicht beim Produzenten/Verkäufer.

PS: Ich behaupte übrigens, dass DU Origin bei dir installiert hast, nicht Dice. Bedanke dich also bei DEINER Gier nach der BETA von BF3. Es war DEINE Entscheidung, das Produkt zu nutzen oder eben nicht.


----------



## s4unit (1. Oktober 2011)

omg nicht nur das man origin installieren muss. esn und battlelog benötigt man auch. was soll der mist ?was soll ich mit battlelog? ich hoffe das spiel looooost so ab.


----------



## r4mp4ge (1. Oktober 2011)

s4unit schrieb:


> omg nicht nur das man origin installieren muss. esn und battlelog benötigt man auch. was soll der mist ?was soll ich mit battlelog? ich hoffe das spiel looooost so ab.


 
Also es tut Mir Leid,deine "Hoffnungen" so Zunichte machen zu müssen,aber der einzige,der Hier wohl "Ab-loost"(was für ein Unwort)
ist dein Kommentar.

Col.Ramp


----------



## Datamind (1. Oktober 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Da wäscht sicherlich eine Hand die andere.
> 
> a) die Spieler wollen ein tolles Produkt
> b) die Spieleschmiede will Geld für ihre Arbeit
> ...


 
Ich könnte dir sicherlich jetzt genug logische und schlagfertige Argumente bringen, aber ich weiss auch das du niemals verstehen würdest was ich dir damit sagen will/wollte. Und NEIN, ich habe kein Origin installiert und werde es auch nicht tun, das nennt man "RÜCKGRAT" wenn man zu seinen Aussagen steht, was man hier von vielen Battlefield Fanboys leider nicht behaupten kann das sie sowas besitzen...


----------



## Olsen84 (1. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir sicherlich jetzt genug logische und schlagfertige Argumente bringen, aber ich weiss auch das du niemals verstehen würdest was ich dir damit sagen will/wollte. Und NEIN, ich habe kein Origin installiert und werde es auch nicht tun, das nennt man "RÜCKGRAT" wenn man zu seinen Aussagen steht, was man hier von vielen Battlefield Fanboys leider nicht behaupten kann das sie sowas besitzen...


 
Na dann ist doch aber alles ok. Es hat dir nicht zugesagt - du hast es nicht installiert. Weiß ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum du hier solche Wellen machst 

PS: Den Spruch "meine Aussagen sind viel zu hoch für dich, deswegen nenne ich sie gar nicht erst" habe ich übrigens geschätzte 15 Jahre nicht mehr gehört. Aber das verschwindet, wenn du in die Pubertät kommst. Made my Day! Thx


----------



## r4mp4ge (1. Oktober 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Na dann ist doch aber alles ok. Es hat dir nicht zugesagt - du hast es nicht installiert. Weiß ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum du hier solche Wellen machst


 
Hmm Ich vermute,er ist einfach ein Troll,wie sonst sollte man erklären,dass Er nun auf Dir rumhackt,weil eben Leute denen Bf3 gefällt
(Und die wissen wie Sie ihren Pc Absichern)nicht "Seiner Meinung" sind.
Obvious Troll Obvious

Ramp


----------



## Olsen84 (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß noch gar nicht, ob es mir gefällt. Hab mir die Usermeinungen durchgelesen und bin erstmal vom Download abgewichen. Ich denke, ich warte auf den Release.


----------



## r4mp4ge (1. Oktober 2011)

Für meinen Fall gilt,Origin auf den Zahn gefühlt,Abgesichert und Ausprobiert,gefällt mir schon.
Werde auch die Vorbestellung nicht zurücknehmen.

Greets

Col.Ramp


----------



## Datamind (1. Oktober 2011)

@ r4mp4ge + Olsen84

Alles ok? Mich als Troll zu bezeichnen zeigt wer kein klares Urteilsvermögen mehr besitzt. Warum dürft ihr von dem Spiel als vermutliche fanboys  schwärmen (was auch sonst) und ich mit IMHO neutralen Meinung nicht das sagen was mir nicht gefällt. Ich glaube das heisst Meinungsfreiheit, aber das Wort ist euch völlig fremd... Stattdessen werden die User die negatives schreiben als Troll abgestempelt oder es wird gesagt: "heul nicht rum blub blub blub" 

Das zeigt mir das solche Spieler wie ihr 2 hier nicht geeignet sind um eine konstruktive und neutrale Meinung zu einem Spiel abzugeben...

Stattdessen beschimpft ihr mich als Troll, wie süss *g* aber das zeigt mir erneut das ihr mit dem einschätzen von Dingen völlig überfordert seid und zudem noch eine Menge Vorurteile habt. Deshalb schreibe ich euch erfahrenden Veteranen das letzte mal in diesem Thread um euch zu zeigen wer die wahren Trolle sind, nennen werde ich die 2 aber jetzt nicht beim Namen...


----------



## Olsen84 (1. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> @ r4mp4ge + Olsen84
> 
> Alles ok? Mich als Troll zu bezeichnen zeigt wer kein klares Urteilsvermögen mehr besitzt. Warum dürft ihr von dem Spiel als vermutliche fanboys  schwärmen (was auch sonst) und ich mit IMHO neutralen Meinung nicht das sagen was mir nicht gefällt. Ich glaube das heisst Meinungsfreiheit, aber das Wort ist euch völlig fremd... Stattdessen werden die User die negatives schreiben als Troll abgestempelt oder es wird gesagt: "heul nicht rum blub blub blub"
> 
> ...


 
Sag mal, bist du 12 oder ist deine Argumentationsfähigkeit seit diesem Alter stagniert?  Du gehst weder auf meine Aussagen ein, noch zeigst du in Ansätzen, dass du auch nur den Inhalt davon verstehst. In diesem Sinne ist die "Diskussion" für mich beendet. Ist ja belastend mit dir...


----------



## Olsen84 (1. Oktober 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Für meinen Fall gilt,Origin auf den Zahn gefühlt,Abgesichert und Ausprobiert,gefällt mir schon.
> Werde auch die Vorbestellung nicht zurücknehmen.
> 
> Greets
> ...


 
Konnte es noch nicht so sehr testen. Habe es für FIFA 12 installiert und das funktioniert bisher ganz gut. Einmal hat sich die Verbindung - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - getrennt. Ansonsten habe ich noch nichts zu bemängeln.


----------



## fonetica (1. Oktober 2011)

EA/Dice hätten die Beta einfach closed lassen sollen für Vorbesteller und die MoH Käufer (aber auch nur weils ihnen vor nem Jahr schon versprochen wurde) dann müsste man sich jetzt nicht mit jedem der schon voreingenommen an die Sache ran geht (Origin ist Teufelszeug und BF3 erst, bäh total überschätzt), dennoch die Gelegenheit nicht auslassen will for free*blinkblink* die Beta zu spielen auseinander setzen. Das ganze öffentlich zu machen und manchen Menschen auch noch die Plattform (z.b. Battlelog, was da teilweise los ist^^) zu bieten den Leuten/Fans die sich nun schon seit mind. einem Jahr, bzw. seit BF2 auf die Fortsetzung, freuen das Game schlecht zu reden war ein Fehler. Schade das es keine VORABversion von MW3 zu spielen gibt
So quit ya bitchin, they`ll do tha fixin!!


----------



## Datamind (2. Oktober 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Sag mal, bist du 12 oder ist deine Argumentationsfähigkeit seit diesem Alter stagniert?  Du gehst weder auf meine Aussagen ein, noch zeigst du in Ansätzen, dass du auch nur den Inhalt davon verstehst. In diesem Sinne ist die "Diskussion" für mich beendet. Ist ja belastend mit dir...



Ich wollte erst nicht antworten, aber ich will dir wenigstens erklären warum ich nicht auf deine Aussagen reagierte:

1. Da du mich wie in deinem letzten Post auf 12 Jahre einschätzt und somit meine Argumentationsfähigkeit anzweifelst bestätigt meine Vermutung und Aussage das DU kein klares Urteilsvermögen besitzt oder dich nicht auskennst. Wenn du dich halbwegs auskennen würdest und auf mein Profil gegangen wärst, hättest du erkennen können das ich 30 Jahre alt bin. Wozu stellst du mich auf die Stufe eines 12 Jährigen der keine Ahnung hat? zeigt mir das ausser Vorurteilen nicht viel konstruktives kommen kann... Du hast 127 Posts und solltest dich mit dem Forensystem auskennen (aber ich glaube mitlerweile das Gegenteil)
Das schreckt mich natürlich ab, denn nachdem ich auch noch als Troll bezeichnet wurde, kann mir keiner übel nehmen das ich nicht auf deine Aussagen eingegangen bin. Das war der Zeitpunkt wo ich mir dachte "Don't feed the BF3 trolls!"

2. Jetzt kommt noch die Geschichte das ihr mit negativer Kritik nicht umgehen könnt (siehe Punkt 1) und somit von Anfang an keine neutrale Meinung mir gegenüber offenbart habt.


Ich denke das solltest auch du verstehen, denn bei dir habe ich mir nie die Frage gestellt wie alt du bist... nachdem ihr euch so SCHRÄG verhalten habt kam mir nur noch die Frage wie begrenzt der Horizont wohl sein mag. Und mit so Leuten soll ich diskutieren? Daher wundert es mich ganz und gar nicht, dass du mich belastend findest, was sollst du jetzt auch noch grossartig darauf antworten. Eins weiss ich, es kann nicht viel bei rum kommen bzw. bitte ich dich nicht zu antworten. Nimm das bitte nicht all zu persönlich, ich mache es auch nicht, sonst wäre ich selber nicht in der Lage bzw. im Recht Kritik ausüben zu dürfen... ich bin müde 

In diesem Sinne!


----------



## r4mp4ge (2. Oktober 2011)

@Datamind  

Du kannst Dir deine Erklärungen und die Suche nach Entschuldigungen Sparen,Troll.
Desweiteren setz Ich L0ser wie dich auf IGNO,kthxbye 

Col.Ramp


----------



## rider210 (2. Oktober 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> @Datamind
> 
> Du kannst Die deine Erklärungen und die suche nach Entschuldigungen Sparen,Troll.
> Desweiteren setz Ich L0ser wie dich auf IGNO,kthxbye
> ...


 
du bist ja nen ganz harter


----------



## Datamind (2. Oktober 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> @Datamind
> 
> Du kannst Die deine Erklärungen und die suche nach Entschuldigungen Sparen,Troll.
> Desweiteren setz Ich L0ser wie dich auf IGNO,kthxbye
> ...



Danke für diese Antwort, damit zeigst du mir das ich mich keinesfalls in dir geirrt habe...

Zumindest ist dein "Horizont" so klein um mir das jederzeit zu bestätigen. Gepaart mit dieser 1337 g4ngst4 Masche die du drauf hast ist es peinlich von *ELITE* zu sprechen, muss aber trotzdem ein cooles Gefühl für dich sein...

Tja und genau so Spieler sind es vermutlich die in BF3 die Chatkonsole mit diversen Schimpfwörtern füllen. Da beschweren sich manche über einen Alternachweiß in der BETA, ich bin dafür das manche Menschen einen psychologischen Test machen sollten bevor sie überhaupt in solchen Spielen für Unruhe stiften. Wenn hier jemand das Spiel kaputt macht, dann dieser Bursche hier, der als bestes Beispiel voranflamt...


----------



## Datamind (2. Oktober 2011)

Edit: 

@R4mp4ge + Olsen84

Tut mir leid wenn ich jetzt zunehmend provokanter geworden bin, hatte vor hier sachlich mit Usern zu diskutieren und Infos zu tauschen... nur ist das aus dem Ruder gelaufen und ICH habe selber dazu beigetragen das Klima in diesem Forum zu ruinieren. Genau das Gegenteil von dem was ich bezwecken wollte. Daher geh ich den ersten Schritt zu sagen das wir die Sache vergessen sollten... zumindest um anderen Benutzern die hier anwesend sind keinen schlechten Eindruck zu vermitteln...


----------



## the1stRonin (2. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn ich das Spiel schon vorbestellt hätte würde ich mich von der BETA und EA verarscht fühlen.
Und ich würde alles tun um das ausgegebene Geld von der Vorbestellung zurückzubekommen!
Nur zu gut, dass ich kein Vorbesteller bin!  Ich hatte von Anfang an den Verdacht, dass viel Dampf um nix gemacht wird! dieses Spiel zu kaufen wäre Geldverschwendung!
Ich finde es eine Frechheit ein spiel so anzupreisen und hochzuloben  bevor es rauskommt und sich dann wie ich finde als totale Enttäuschung (von meiner Erwartungshaltung gesehen)  entpuppt. Wie immer eine riesige Werbekampagne von EA  aber nix dahinter!! Over n Out


----------



## Olsen84 (2. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> @R4mp4ge + Olsen84
> 
> Tut mir leid wenn ich jetzt zunehmend provokanter geworden bin, hatte vor hier sachlich mit Usern zu diskutieren und Infos zu tauschen... nur ist das aus dem Ruder gelaufen und ICH habe selber dazu beigetragen das Klima in diesem Forum zu ruinieren. Genau das Gegenteil von dem was ich bezwecken wollte. Daher geh ich den ersten Schritt zu sagen das wir die Sache vergessen sollten... zumindest um anderen Benutzern die hier anwesend sind keinen schlechten Eindruck zu vermitteln...


 
Wenn du dir noch einmal die Mühe machst, um unsere Posts zurück zu verfolgen, dann würde dir auffallen, dass ich dir in einem sehr humanen Ton geantwortet habe, deine Antwort jedoch war, dass deine Argumente wohl zu hoch für mich wären und du sie dir deswegen lieber sparst. (#84) Dass ich auf derartige Aussagen eher gereizt reagiere, sollte zumindest nachvollziehbar sein. 
Das Wort "Troll" habe ich bspw nie in den Mund genommen - trotzdem hast du mich deswegen verurteilt. Und ich mag es überhaupt nicht, grundlos angegriffen zu werden. Deswegen auch die Frage nach deinem Alter. 
Grüße und schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## stawacz (2. Oktober 2011)

booaar mädels seit ihr dann fertig????


----------



## Restless27 (2. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Ich wollte erst nicht antworten, aber ich will dir wenigstens erklären warum ich nicht auf deine Aussagen reagierte:...


 
 Na das hat ja bestens funktioniert...


----------



## Kwengie (2. Oktober 2011)

60,00 Euro ist wirklich viel Holz und für dieses Geld erwarte ich ebenfalls ein einwandfreies Game.

Battlefield 1942 kostete 49,95 Euro
Battlefield Vietnam 43,99 Euro
Battlefield 2 44,99 Euro
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (Limited Edition) 49,99 Euro

Ich finde,
die Hersteller werden im Laufe der Jahre unverschämter...


----------



## Zapman2010 (2. Oktober 2011)

Kwengie schrieb:


> 60,00 Euro ist wirklich viel Holz und für dieses Geld erwarte ich ebenfalls ein einwandfreies Game.
> 
> Battlefield 1942 kostete 49,95 Euro
> Battlefield Vietnam 43,99 Euro
> ...



Das sind nicht die Hersteller, sondern die Händler die das Spiel verkaufen. Battlefield 3 Limited Edition bekommst schon für weniger

Electronic Arts Battlefield 3 Limited Edition - Uncut (AT) PC

Hier für 39,90

Battlefield 3 Limited Edition (EADM/Origin/DVD)-DL_BF3dle


----------



## Kwengie (2. Oktober 2011)

okay,
dann wurde ich eines Besseren belehrt.
Danke dafür!


----------



## Datamind (2. Oktober 2011)

Restless27 schrieb:


> Na das hat ja bestens funktioniert...



Ja hat es. Wir haben das Problem erkannt, haben uns versöhnt und somit die Sache vom Tisch gekehrt. Nimm dir das als positives Beispiel zu Herzen, ich hätte auch das gleiche für dich getan... falls du denken solltest es wäre sinnvoll das Feuer erneut zu entfachen.


----------

